# Glass wood wardrobe doors.



## Chronosoft (24 Mar 2013)

Just wondering if there is anyone manufacturing those glossy glass and wood doors in the uk, or even the glass components to make yor own?

I have added a picture to give you nice chaps an idea.

http://www.wharfside.co.uk/images/uploa ... relief.jpg

I'm going to attempt some contemporary wardrobes for home.

Cheer fellas.

David


----------



## ColeyS1 (24 Mar 2013)

Looks like sprayed and polished doors


----------



## Chronosoft (24 Mar 2013)

Or if anyone knows how to make them that would be better. They are coloured glass and wood, but the coloured glass is probably a vinyl back or sprayed on?.


----------



## Chrispy (24 Mar 2013)

I would have assumed they were high gloss lacquer as well, but if you say they are glass then why not just get glass panels cut and edges polished then either paint or put vinyl film on the backs as you say then stick to mdf/ chipboard doors.


----------



## barkwindjammer (24 Mar 2013)

This material could be a contender, if those doors are glass they are gonna be a hell of a weight :shock: 

http://www.idsurfaces.co.uk/c-3112-inte ... -plus.aspx

Or

http://colouredglass.co.uk/glass-wall-clad/


----------



## Chronosoft (24 Mar 2013)

Fantastic, I'm going to have to get my thinking cap on, or visit a furniture store and pinch ideas.

Brilliant help guys, many thanks and keep e coming.


David


----------



## beech1948 (24 Mar 2013)

Not glass but a highly polished acrylic.

try http://parapan.co.uk/galleries/

Al


----------



## Chronosoft (24 Mar 2013)

Brilliant, that should keep the weight down. I went to a local furniture store and the panels are simply applied onto what looks like an mdf veneered door so quite frankly, piece of cake . 

I shall let you chaps know how it progresses - I have a cherry shaker table and wall cabinet to finish first before the wife gets her bedroom makeover. 

I was shocked at how flimsy the store bedroom units were, and I though IKEA was shonky!!!

Cheers chaps and thanks for the links especially the acrylic. 

David


----------



## RogerBoyle (24 Mar 2013)

A word of caution on the parapan 
Its extremely heavy ,its expensive and if you buy it with sharp corners then you risk it chipping if you bang the edges 
If you decide to cut it down you need a very fine and very sharp blade and slow feed rate otherwise it will chip 
It is easily repaired though :mrgreen: :twisted: 

you can buy it in thin sheet form and clad panels like MDF with it but it is a pipper to glue it up and get it to stick to other materials for a prolonged period of time.
PVA, Contact adhesives and epoxies do not work lol 


Roger


----------



## Chronosoft (25 Mar 2013)

Frame and panel might be the best way forward then. Or just use glass lol.


----------

